# Waiting for a BMQ Date...  Any Insights?



## Bridger (3 Mar 2012)

I recieved my selection call several days ago at which time I was told I will be enrolled "before March 31st", and my BMQ is TBD.  I called a couple of days later to see if they could give me a timeframe for BMQ; they were kind enough to offer some guidance but nothing firm (probably after Easter, possibly late April or early May).  CFLRS lists nothing after Feb. 20th.

Is anyone able to offer some insight into when the next BMQ's are planned?  Even a well informed no earlier than x date would be appreciated.


----------



## Jhunt (4 Mar 2012)

PM'd you


----------



## Deelo (4 Mar 2012)

Bridger said:
			
		

> I recieved my selection call several days ago at which time I was told I will be enrolled "before March 31st", and my BMQ is TBD.



For Combat Engineer?


----------



## Bridger (4 Mar 2012)

Yes, I was selected for Combat Engineer.


----------



## Deelo (4 Mar 2012)

Bridger said:
			
		

> Yes, I was selected for Combat Engineer.



Congrats! That's one less person for me to compete with for an ACISS spot...   : *haha*


----------



## Bridger (5 Mar 2012)

Very true...


----------



## Missocean (5 Mar 2012)

Deelo said:
			
		

> Congrats! That's one less person for me to compete with for an ACISS spot...   : *haha*



I called my RC earlier this morning, the Cpl told me that the first selections (for ACISS) start in March, so this month! .. Fingers crossed    ;D


----------



## Deelo (5 Mar 2012)

Missocean said:
			
		

> I called my RC earlier this morning, the Cpl told me that the first selections (for ACISS) start in March, so this month! .. Fingers crossed    ;D



Excellent! Good luck to you!


----------



## Bridger (14 Mar 2012)

Just thought I'd tie up this one...  My BMQ starts April 16th!  Hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## Missocean (14 Mar 2012)

Bridger said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd tie up this one...  My BMQ starts April 16th!  Hope to meet some of you there.



Wow it's soon! Congrats   hope to receive the call soon too


----------



## KCIN-C-E-KYRB (14 Mar 2012)

I also applied for Combat Engineer. But I only passed my CFAT on march 6th, do you think this was to late to receive a call for this bmq?

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## mmmjon (14 Mar 2012)

KCIN-C-E-KYRB said:
			
		

> I also applied for Combat Engineer. But I only passed my CFAT on march 6th, do you think this was to late to receive a call for this bmq?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!



Did you even complete your medical and interview?

EDIT: Either way, you probably would have gotten your call by now if they wanted you on that BMQ.


----------



## KCIN-C-E-KYRB (14 Mar 2012)

Yes I did complete my medical and interveiw on the same date.


----------



## mmmjon (14 Mar 2012)

KCIN-C-E-KYRB said:
			
		

> Yes I did complete my medical and interveiw on the same date.


In that case give them a call to find out if you are merit listed. In my case, it took about a week after the medical/interview to be merit listed.

Good luck.


----------



## KCIN-C-E-KYRB (14 Mar 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Missocean (15 Mar 2012)

GOT THE CALLL  ;D

My BMQ starts April 16th!  (ACISS) 8)


----------



## sallu (15 Mar 2012)

ARE you DEO (direct entry officer) ?


----------



## mmmjon (15 Mar 2012)

sallu said:
			
		

> ARE you DEO (direct entry officer) ?



ACISS & Combat Engineer are both NCM trades.


----------

